# Some people annoy me



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I really had to hold my tongue at work today. Someone come in and looking at the rabbit hutch on display asked "do you have anything smaller we don't have room for one that size?" my reply obviously "is it for rabbits or guinea pigs?" "oh we just got two rabbits yesterday from [email protected] and need a hutch but don't have a lot of room"

The hutch we had on display was a guinea pig hutch and was only 5ft in length. It made me so mad talking to this clueless lady, I gave her as much advice as possible but she wouldn't accept they need something bigger than a shoe box to live in. She had a little girl with her so I asked if the rabbits were for this kid, she of course said yes (silly question really). I went on to ask who would look after them if or when the kid got bored to get the reply "oh they only live a couple of years don't they, they'll die before she gets bored." 

I really tried my best with this person but she wouldn't listen to any of it because I'm just a pet shop girl. I come so close to losing my temper with her and my manager could see it, he come over to interupt the conversation so I could leave and calm down.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the same thing last weekend, was taking to this mum who was visiting the rabbits at the rescue centre saying she'd just brought a hutch and wanted 2 rabbits for her sons, they looked about 6 and 7. She wanted rabbits right there and then without even thinking about a home check. when I asked how big the hutch was, she went up to a 5ft hutch and went about this big measuring out half of it! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr was so hard to tell her to **** off and educate herself. 

it is worth it for the big difference it makes to just a few rabbits


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

When i worked in a pet shop a woman came in and asked if i could get her some sedatives so that the dog would sleep all day while she was at work. I tried to advise her about dog walkers and maybe advatising for someone to have it during the day while she was out. she was not happy with any of those options and in the end I told her she needed to think about rehoming the dog.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

The small pet girl in the pet shop I like was in a similar position recently. Basically a total idiot was trying to buy a rabbit for his daughter, wouldn't accept the reality of spaying, jabs, need for exercise, lifespan etc. 
He was also asking for a hutch smaller than any they had. She got his address and phone number and everything off him then told him she couldn't sell him the rabbits with such a small hutch. He said he was leaving for pets at home. She phoned the rspca and reported him :eek6:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Poor things. Destined to a miserable life crammed together in an area not big enough to swing a rabbit turd, with inconsiderate owners who are going to treat them like disposable nothings... Some people are so ignorant and they make me sick, I'm not surprised you wanted to deck her.


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

I am horried to read everyone who posted about this topic. Thankdalord I was not in any of your shoes working in the store because I am sure i'da been fired and it woulda been worth it, telling these people exactly what I thought of them the bloody eejits! We have given up holidays, except around the UK/Ireland simply because we don't leave our pets with anyone. Our lil HH (rabbit) travels in his pet hotel, and does lil Hambo Mambo (hamster) and our two dogs take up the massive space in the back. I am sure people think that little pets deserve less respect because as one of the horrible people in your posts thought 'Oh they only live til they're about 2 anyway (I am utterly outraged at her). I don't know what I would do without having the small animals in my life. They play just as big a part as my larger furkids. Thanks for sharing your stories.

Dobermum


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

what i don`t understand is why petshops sell hutches and cages that are too small in the 1st place?
i went to pets at home the other day,and was horrified at the size of their indoor rabbit cgaes,i wouldn`t even put 2 rats in them.
and nowhere in the entire shop did i see a normal hutch that was big enough for 1 rabbit let alone 2.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

It is annoying when people don't take good advice for the best interest of animals. In an ideal world everyone would share the basic views we have bout animal welfare. Doesn't take much brains to realize that one rabbit couldn't live in a cage that small - nevermind two. Crossmaking isn't it?!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely agree, there is a petition at the mo to stop argos selling crap hutches. 

I also notice that zooplus who i used to be quiet fond of now dont sell a single hutch big enough for just 1 rabbit. I keep meaning to email them as they are advertising everywhere now. 

I would also like to kill the "lazybones" company who continue to produce shite hutches even as small as 1ft by 2ft and sell them at the range and many private pet shops.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

When i got Rags from [email protected] i have to say I thought they were very helpful; they would only sell the largest hutch to me for her (she's a dwarf lop so obviously she's quite big) and spent a lot of time with me educating me on various aspects of bunny care.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I find the same problem finding a rat cage big enough let alona a rabbit hutch, but mine has her own bedroom as well I think the bigger space the better and feel so angry and saddened that some rabbits are not able to binky or run around


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of person thinks its ok to house a rabbit or 2 even, in a tiny hutch 24/7??  I feel so sorry for the poor bunnies living in such conditions :frown:

The little piddly "hutches" need to be banned, although i have one of those as a bed for my 2, its inside my shed but is open all the time so they have full run of the shed.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know how you do your job. I take my hat off to you. Even coming on this site upsets me sometimes, the stories you hear. (like this one! ) Makes you lose your faith in human kindness.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The problem is there's only 'guidelines' about how big a hutch should be for a rabbit. I've never once heard of a rabbit being removed because the hutch was too small. 

I fostered two rabbits once for a rehoming centre that doesn't usually deal with rabbits and they wanted to do a home visit but completely overlooked the 4 foot hutch. I'm not blaming them so much as the lack of enforcement over larger hutches.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

HoneyFern said:


> The problem is there's only 'guidelines' about how big a hutch should be for a rabbit. I've never once heard of a rabbit being removed because the hutch was too small.
> 
> I fostered two rabbits once for a rehoming centre that doesn't usually deal with rabbits and they wanted to do a home visit but completely overlooked the 4 foot hutch. I'm not blaming them so much as the lack of enforcement over larger hutches.


I have to say my rabbits are in a 4ftx4ft hutch and it's big enough for the two of them to stretch out in and take a couple of hops in. They've never been shut in there for more than a few hours (the hutch is over two adjoined 6x4ft runs) but they seemed perfectly happy and I think that's fine.

I see the problem when people don't give the buns access to a run but I've been given a really hard time over my hutch in the past and when it only serves as a bed and a place to eat I don't see the problem.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I have to say my rabbits are in a 4ftx4ft hutch and it's big enough for the two of them to stretch out in and take a couple of hops in. They've never been shut in there for more than a few hours (the hutch is over two adjoined 6x4ft runs) but they seemed perfectly happy and I think that's fine.
> 
> I see the problem when people don't give the buns access to a run but I've been given a really hard time over my hutch in the past and when it only serves as a bed and a place to eat I don't see the problem.


what they mean is when the 4ft x 1.5ft hutch is the only place they have, its fine as a bed area with a large run (like yours), but these people were just having a hutch!

*Heidi*


----------

